# Making own lumpwood charcoal



## niallam (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone done it?
I've have an endless wood supply thanks to a new motorway a few fields behind me and a lot of trees that needed "moving" to our yard :) lol I probably have 3000kg wood. 
I could cook with the wood but don't want to over smoke the food so going to try make some lumpwood instead and keep some dried for the smoke. 
Loads of oak and beech, ash and hawthorn.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 19, 2016)

Search out -making a retort for charcoal production-. Couple of barrels and lid is really all you need. Videos on youtube step by step. Ive done small scale batches but full drum burns arent allowed in my twp.Have fun.


----------



## niallam (Sep 19, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Sep 19, 2016






Here's what I haven't cut for firewood yet. 
The big tree trunk is oak and about 40" diameter.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice haul. Time to start splitting and stacking. Couple of Guinness should help with that chore.


----------



## radioguy (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm interested.  Its on my list. Want to build retort that is self sustained, recyles gas to fuel the process.  I'm just trying to gather parts.  

RG


----------



## sqwib (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah I've made a couple retorts, just too dam smoky for where I live.













20101025111.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 19, 2016






Gassing off













Picture 2010 10 10 104.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 19, 2016


















20101025075.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 19, 2016


















20101025444.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 19, 2016


----------



## radioguy (Sep 19, 2016)

Sqwib, 

On the 55 gallon one.  Is that 3/4 black pipe?  Holes drilled in barrel side as a burner?  Do you load it "packed" full.

Never seen one like that.

RG


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2016)

RadioGuy said:


> Sqwib,
> 
> On the 55 gallon one. Is that 3/4 black pipe? Holes drilled in barrel side as a burner? Do you load it "packed" full.
> 
> ...


Yeah its a indirect method, the gas is pumped through the black pipe and ignites as it exits under the barrel, here's a video I made, go to 4:07 if you don't want to listen to Johnny Cash sing,"the ring of fire", for 10 minutes.

  

Heres an article I wrote on it too.

https://sites.google.com/site/sqwibcooks/charcoal-retort

Goodluck


----------



## radioguy (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Sqwib 

RG


----------



## joel11230 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've done a few batches of pecan and it has turned out nice and I've cooked with it. Only thing the gases off mine have never caught fire and I'm not sure why it hasn't.


----------

